# Bacterial Vaginosis (Gardnerella Vaginitis) during Fertility Investigations



## PipiCharter (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello!  Its been awhile since I have logged into the forum.. and its probably a good time to rejoin.

A little history:
My husband and I have been TTC for over 3 years now.  We started investigations two years ago in Ireland.  Had polyps removed and ended up moving to Switzerland in the middle of IUI medication.. probably not the best timing.  

Fast forward, we have been wait listed (twice!  We missed our 1st appointment due to not understanding letters in German) and started the fertility testing from scratch starting Oct 2014.  Another two polyps were discovered in a HyCoSy test last month and I am scheduled for removal in 2 weeks.

Over Xmas holidays, I got sick with the flu and was coughing really hard.. and noticed bleeding in my underwear but not menstrual blood.  It was very bright pink or orange mixed in the CM.  Pretty alarming as I never seen this color before.  (Similar to American yogurt w the artificial coloring - sorry!)  

I went to a 24h clinic here, and they ended up sending me to ER at the Frau (ladies) clinic.  First, the doctor exclaimed that she has never seen anything like this color..  she took the swabs and the usual routine.  And she found under microscope, bacteria.  The infection is called Bacterial Vaginosis (Gardnerella Vaginitis).  I never heard of it, but when I went home to google it seemed pretty typical.  

I took 2000mg of antibiotics that evening.  Felt incredibly sick the next day.  Waves of nausea all day AND terrible headache.  Two days later, took another 2000mg and repeat of side effects.  Tonight, I begin day 1 of 6 of the "good bacteria" and hopefully will be easy peasy after this.

I searched the FF forum for BV and GV, but couldn't find any results.  What I am looking for is anyone who has been diagnosed with this.  How did it interfere with your fertility investigations and procedures?  Its taken so long to sit on the waitlist TWICE and start from the beginning.  I am eagered to keep it going, but afraid for a stall..  Just looking for other's experiences and advice.

Thanks for reading!   xx


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Pipi,

I know someone who had BV (not sure which bacteria was overgrown - if it was the same as you). She swore by balance activ to treat and prevent. Also only wash with water and try and get some air flow as the good bacteria are aerobic and the bad anaerobic (which gives them the upper hand   ) you're ph can change in preg so I would recommend using balance activ (or something simiar) throughout your pg as BV can cause both early loss (miscarriage) and late loss - premature labour.

Good luck


----------



## PipiCharter (Jan 22, 2014)

Just updating my own thread in case it's any help to others. I went in last week for my 2nd hysteroscopy. They were super thorough and checked everything including status of the BV. There's was still a minor infection. 

They gave me 2000mg of the antibiotic that night. The next day was the hysteroscopy. And the following day I took another 2000mg of antibiotics again.

The answer to my previous post us that it does not interfere. They just prescribe the meds and move along. 3 more weeks to check up and we find out the next step!!


----------



## PipiCharter (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Ms Owen, sorry didn't see your message! I'm not familiar with Balance Activ but I'll search for it.

I agree and do the same. Wash with only water. All those body washes smell so nice but had no idea it would throw my balance off.

Thanks for writing me back! 



missowen said:


> Hi Pipi,
> 
> I know someone who had BV (not sure which bacteria was overgrown - if it was the same as you). She swore by balance activ to treat and prevent. Also only wash with water and try and get some air flow as the good bacteria are aerobic and the bad anaerobic (which gives them the upper hand  ) you're ph can change in preg so I would recommend using balance activ (or something simiar) throughout your pg as BV can cause both early loss (miscarriage) and late loss - premature labour.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

So excited to find this thread. I've had BV since December - thought it was thrush at first so treated for that but when it didn't clear I did some swabs on the suggestion of my GP, which came back as positive for BV. Was prescribed Clindamycin cream for a week but that hasn't helped so was going to ring GP tomorrow. Will be going to but Balance Activ instead now.
Thank you both!
BQ.


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

Baking Queen,

Please try Balance Activ - it really works. The problem you've got now is that all bacteria has been destroyed by the anti biotic you took. It will grow back but you want to give the good bacteria the advantage by using balance activ which creates a friendly environment for the good bacteria. You need to bolster the good big time as as the bad have an advantage given the vag environment is already ideal for them, as they're anaerobic.

Good luck


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Went to see my GP today and it turns out I've also got thrush but the doctor last week had forgotten to tell me and give me anything for it. Also, the cream I had for the BV probably made the thrush worse. So now I have pessaries and cream for that but I've also ordered some Balance Activ. I'll let you know how I get on MissOwen.
BQ.


----------

